# Lake Conroe... LMB Spawn



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ventured out to Lake Conroe, yesterday, with a fellow 2 Cooler. Predictably, the 5 to 10 winds, turned into 12 to 15, before the afternoon, was over. I caught this fatty female, in very, very, shallow water. Bite was slow, with all the new influx of water, and release of same. This fish inhaled the medium size crankbait. With the cold and rain, I'm ready for some good action. Water temp was 58 to 60. It's fixing to be on... are you ready?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice! Yes Sir, I'm ready!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Had a great time TBone! Hey, You get the front seat again on the next trip. 

See folks, TBone and I were fishing along and enjoying the day when all of a sudden TBone got reeeeal quiet. I turned around to see my front chair giving way and TBone heading head first for the drink! I couldn't see his eyes due to the sunglasses but his silence told me that they must have been as big around as silver dollars! As he was headed into the lake take a look underwater and see where the fish were he quickly flipped his rod to his left hand and caught himself with his right on the railing and proceeded to look at me like "What the heck?!" Heh. Cat-like reflexes I tell ya.

I had the same feeling. As it turned out, the person (prior owner) who installed that seat post did a turrible job. They used 1/4" wood screws (only 4) and no backing plate. I am surprised it held up as long as it did. To top it off, the seat mount was crooked. Well TBone...I ripped a piece of 2X12, bored a hole for the post and installed it as a backing plate with 5/16" X 3" lag bolts. I used the same on the seat post mount (6 of them). Buddy, it ain't goin' anywhere now. I even put a new seat mount. Best seat in the house. HA!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg , good save Tbone.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

We did catch a new Texans coozie. Apparently the coozie spawn is kicking off.


----------



## TanHner36 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice catch. I just moved down here from PA a few months ago and love bass fishing but I'm still pretty unfamiliar with the area and don't have a boat. Looking forward to finding the big ones though!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those cat like reflexes cost me at least once of my nine lives. LOL Along with my activities, in my younger days, I may be running low. Followed up today, with 3 smaller bass, and a fellow 2 Cooler, caught a nice fat Hybrid. It's getting close, folks! Tight Lines!!!!!


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

Man that water warms up fast. I was out there Friday with the mist and the water I found was about 53 degrees. Only caught one dink all day and then a yellow bass and channel cat.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

TanHner36 said:


> Nice catch. I just moved down here from PA a few months ago and love bass fishing but I'm still pretty unfamiliar with the area and don't have a boat. Looking forward to finding the big ones though!


Welcome to the board TH!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

TanHner36 said:


> Nice catch. I just moved down here from PA a few months ago and love bass fishing but I'm still pretty unfamiliar with the area and don't have a boat. Looking forward to finding the big ones though!


.... Green to you. TanHner, for getting to 2 Cool, and God's Country(TEXAS), as fast as you could!:texasflag Watch for the Koozie Spawn.


----------



## lukin (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice catch. Been at it for months and haven't sniffed anything like that yet.


----------

